# Layout 1, from 2005



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

these are some photos i found of my first layout, built winter of 2005, taken down around three years later, about 7x9 feet in size ..


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Boy you went from one extreme to the other. 
A lot of track in a small area. Looks pretty good.
You do very nice work. 

Magic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What is that unusual track in the first pic? I note that only
every other tie has spikes, the others don't.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

DonR .. that was atlas flex track, the old brass style with fiber ties, with staples holding the track to the tie strip..


----------

